# Bob Sykes Sat morning???



## WoLvErInEfan (Dec 16, 2011)

I am new to the area(moved here in Aug) Looking at the tide charts and other reports I have heard would Bob Sykes be productuive Sat. moring or evening?? thanks

Tight Lines & Go Blue


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pensacola Beach Pier is really the only way to go(IF YOU DONT HAVE A BOAT). The cost is well worth the Variety of fish you will hook up with. You'll do good Top or Bottom fishing out there.


----------



## WoLvErInEfan (Dec 16, 2011)

Bob Syke was slow Sat. morning 2 sheephead about 11am and one sting ray.

Tight lines & Go Blue


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Try the bridge at night. Good on an outgoing tide.


----------

